# Audax virgin no more



## middleagecyclist (28 Sep 2011)

I did it! 155.4 miles or 250 km. The timed Audax element was over 230 km and the upper limit for this distance is 16 hrs. Managed it in just under 14 hrs. I covered 200 km in 11 hrs and 52 min. 

Legs tired and calves doing some strange quivering but otherwise pretty good. 

Very big thanks to Yahuda Moon who rode with me.


----------



## mcshroom (28 Sep 2011)

Which ride did you do?


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Sep 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Which ride did you do?


Manchester Velodrome to Liverpool and back.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Sep 2011)

250 K is one heck of a way to lose your virginity, but congratulations on a fine effort. What bike did you do the ride on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frank9755 (29 Sep 2011)

Well done!

My experience was that my first 200km (it was actually about 220) was the hardest audax I've done. The next 200 was certainly far easier.


----------



## YahudaMoon (29 Sep 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> Manchester Velodrome to Liverpool and back.




You missed out Ellesmere Port , The Wirrel and Formby : . Well done. I had a good nights sleep that night.

Enjoyed the day. Thanks


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Sep 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> You missed out Ellesmere Port , The Wirrel and Formby : . Well done. I had a good nights sleep that night.


Well just for you here it is via the GPS. 

Thanks once again.


----------



## HAndy (8 Dec 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Well done!
> 
> My experience was that my first 200km (it was actually about 220) was the hardest audax I've done. The next 200 was certainly far easier.


 
^this^

And once you've broken the 200 barrier the rest can be conquered, you were only 30 miles off a 300 mac


----------



## pkeenan (7 Feb 2012)

I can see how late I am in adding to the congratulations - I've not been on the site for a while until recently. But WELL DONE middleagecyclist!! Absolutely brilliant!!


----------

